# Psilocybin



## Andrew K (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.maps.org/research/psilo/azproto.html

Take into account, that DP/DP can be a trait of OCD/Anxiety manifestation, therefore removing the OCD would consequentlly remove any DP/DR theoretically....and hopefully.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Quite an interesting idea 

I say again that Psychedelics can be used as transformative agents (Could help heal from "mental illness"). Keep in mind that if you are not well emotionally and mentally and you don't know what you are doing, there's the potential to do more harm than good.


----------



## Pancthulhu (May 27, 2006)

I've wanted to try mushrooms or DMT for a long time. However, since I am only just beginning to recover from drug induced DP, I am far too afraid of fucking my mind up again.


----------



## meltingsoup (Nov 19, 2006)

mushrooms made my dp wayyy worse i could barely talk or move at all it got so bad


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Yeah I had some pretty bad trips on Mushrooms when I was DPed to all hell. I don't really reccomend it but at the same time they were powerful experiences that I learned from.

If you are considering psychedelics, you might want to start with a "milder" one like MDMA. Mushrooms tend to completely obliterate my mind and cause a lot of anxiety as a default experience, so already having an anxiety disorder doesn't help. The trip also tends to be very random and bizzarre - VERY confusing, which isn't exactly helpful when you feel confused most of the time anyway.

MDMA doesn't give you much of a brain fuck, just more of a sense of general well-being. I'm yet to have a bad experience on MDMA - not even sure if its possible. Mescaline I found was also quite a mild and less intimidating trip than Mushrooms.


----------

